# How to steal a cow.



## Michael. (Aug 25, 2014)

.

How to steal a cow.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/aLuuVGzvKqw

.​


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2014)

Never saw a cow stolen like a dog before!  .that's just weird!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 25, 2014)

Blasphemy !


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 25, 2014)

I hope he at least stopped at McDonald's on the way home and got that poor cow a burger ...


----------



## Ina (Aug 25, 2014)

Danged lazy cattle rustlers. :tapfoot:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 25, 2014)

...that poor car was never the same!


----------



## Ina (Aug 25, 2014)

Well we can guess what happened to the rest of that cow. :lame::grrr:


----------



## Falcon (Aug 25, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> ...that poor car was never the same!



  I've heard of Hondas, Suburus, Toyotos etc., but NEVER heard of  a Holstein.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 25, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I've heard of Hondas, Suburus, Toyotos etc., but NEVER heard of  a Holstein.


Oh Yeah!...Here they come off of the assembly line!  (The brown one was a special order)


----------

